# Chipsatzkühler Asus A8n-Sli Deluxe



## 00alex (29. Januar 2011)

*Chipsatzkühler Asus A8n-Sli Deluxe*

Hy

Hat einer einen Vorschlag welchen Chipsatzkühler man auf dem Asus A8n-Sli Deluxe (N-Force 4) verwenden kann?
Da ich nur den CPU-Lüfter und einen 120mm Lüfter an der Rückseite des Gehäuse habe bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es eine passive oder aktive Kühlung sein muss.
Das Layout sieht so aus: http://www.pctuning.cz/ilustrace2/charles/motherboards/A8N_SLI/A8N_SLI_board_big.jpg

Für Erfahrungen und Anregungen bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler Asus A8n-Sli Deluxe*

Die Auswahl ist ja bescheiden was alternative Kühler angeht -> Klick
Ich weiss ja nicht was als Grafiklösung drin steckt, von daher würde ich einen aktiven Kühler nehmen der ungefähr den alten Maßen entspricht. Hatte das Board selber und mehrfach Problme mit dem Lüfter. Hast du noch den Kühler so drauf wie auf dem Bild? Asus ersetzte die im laufe der Zeit durch ein Modell mit grösserem Lüfter ( ok war auch nicht viel besser ), der um 45° gedreht auf dem Board sitzt.  Einen Frontlüfter würde ich schon verbauen und den Lüfter auf dem Chipsatz gedrosselt laufen lassen, so konnte ich den Rechner bei erträglichen Werten halten


----------



## 00alex (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler Asus A8n-Sli Deluxe*

Hy

Also aktuell habe ich eine passivgekühlte Geforce 9400GT installiert. 
Der Lüfter ist noch so wie man ihn auf dem Bild sieht.
Mit welchem Tool kann ich den Chipsatzlüfter den ansprechen?


----------



## Cuddleman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler Asus A8n-Sli Deluxe*

Auf keinem. Sollte der zu laut sein nimm einen von Xilence ist (leiser als das Original), wenn er da so passt wie abgebildet.

Für den Passivbetrieb solltest du vorher am vorhandenen Chipsatzkühler eine Temperaturmessung an dessen Auflagefläche unter Größt möglicher Belastung durchführen, denn die aktive Kühlung ist nicht ohne Grund so gewählt. Asus A8N Sli hat den auch und wird trotzdem fast 50°C unter starker Belastung warm bei Standardgehäusebelüftung!

In welchen Fall auch immer, ums Befestigung basteln wirst du nicht herum kommen da oft kein oder entsprechendes Zubehör geliefert wird und der Ersatz auch meist bei diesen Boards die umgebenden Bauteile berührt. 

Viel Spass bei der Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler Asus A8n-Sli Deluxe*

Ich hatte das Board damals auch. Da gab es dann eine Aktion, von wegen zu lauter Chipsatzlüfter. Man konnte bei Asus kostenlos einen Ordern.
Ich hab dann mal bei denen Angerufen und wollte auch einen. Die haben mir dann aber gesagt die Aktion wäre schon zu Ende. Ich dann so: Kann man da nicht noch was machen? Der Fachmann: Nein Leider nicht, aber wenn er ihnen zu laut ist Stöpseln sie ihn doch einfach ab. Und das habe ich dann auch getan. Der CHipsatz lief ca. 1,5 Jahre lang Passiv und liev selbst unter volllast über mehrere Stunden stabil.

Sprich: Steck den Lüfter einfach ab und freu dich an der Ruhe!

mfg


----------

